# 39 Years Old and TTC #1



## LuckBaby

Wow. I can't believe I am here, writing this, and that I am actually going to make a child with my partner, if all the forces that be align in the universe.

I will be 40 in July, my partner is 50. We figure this is our only chance. We are old as dirt, I know, but we are crazy about each other. BD every day, sometimes 3x a day since the beginning of our relationship and it's just getting better and better.

So I went off Lo Loestrin Fe 11 days ago after only being on it for 8 months. 

We aren't going to "try". We are just letting it happen. I don't want us to get into this obsessive baby mindset. If it is meant to be, it is meant to be.

Wish us luck

LB


----------



## vermeil

good luck and welcome to these boards! :flower:


----------



## LuckBaby

I have no idea what to expect, what my body will do, how terrifying/thrilling it will be. But we are so in love with each other and we want this....soo....

Last night I had a sudden shooting pain in my lower left side. I have always felt my left ovary when I ovulate so I am hoping that was a follicle bursting :). BD this morning and again this afternoon...wheeeeee!

And it's a full moon.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck :) Hope your ttc journey is short 

I am 40 in July too; and dont 'feel' old lol -although I am sure all those 20-somethings out there think i am ancient heehee

Are your cycles regular? Mine are (generally bar two blips last year) and I had my baby number 4 age 37 and fell pg first cycle xxx


----------



## LuckBaby

fairly regular, if a somewhat short cycle (22-25 days). I felt super fertile yesterday....it was a good day :).


----------



## anorak

Good luck. After a bad start I am going to try again when I will be 37. Old as dirt! Hehe! No you are not! x


----------



## LuckBaby

We are so old as dirt....

but we are like teenagers! wow...I have never had this much fun in bed :) :happydance:


----------



## LuckBaby

Felt super dizzy like I was going to pass out on the way to class today. A very strange and unexpected feeling. Fluttering, throbbing, pulsing in my very lower abdomen. Boobs are swollen and heavy, DH says I am pregnant already. I dunno. Not getting my hopes up. We would be some kind of freaky fertile outliers if it's true.

<3


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop exciting times ahead!! Hope u are already pregnant lol -would be so nice to hear of one of us 'old as dirt ' folk having an easy conception story lol ;)

Let us know how it all goes - any more symptoms etc xx when are yo due your period?


----------



## rach.jay

LuckBaby said:


> We aren't going to "try". We are just letting it happen. I don't want us to get into this obsessive baby mindset. If it is meant to be, it is meant to be
> 
> LB

I don't mean to ruin your carefree spirit but I felt like you when I came off bc last summer. Each month when I got af I started to think I was no longer fertile (despite af like clockwork every 28/29 days). In December 2012, I decided to try OPKs to track my ovulation. I got a positive on CD11 when we had been dtd on 14-16 (completely missing it!). I got a bfp that cycle (sadly mc last month tho).

Anyway, my point is, it may be worth using OPKs even if you don't 'try' any other way. I dont temp so OPKs are my only ttc obsession! It is some comfort to get the +ve OPK even if you don't conceive immediately. BTW, I'm 38. Good luck tho


----------



## LuckBaby

We DTD every day anyway, sometimes 2-3 times. We aren't gonna miss anything.

I don't know how we find the time, come to think of it. Hah. 


Sigh.

Ok so today, lots of heavy throbbing, some sharpish pain on the right side in little contractions? Waves? I'm bloated as a mofo. But so far I'm not counting it as anything but some major post-pill AF coming up.

I honestly can't remember my last AF. Sometime before VD? Something like that. I know I sound very nonchalant but that's how I want it to be. Relaxed.

Anyway, I feel *oof* today. But stoked. Like this :D :D :D and a lot of energy. Some dizziness again. Wheee. Go body go!


----------



## LuckBaby

Also my condolences on your mc :(


----------



## LuckBaby

Whoa. Dizziness, headache, sudden exhaustion, moody. Tired.


----------



## LuckBaby

aaaaand now I wanna barf.


----------



## JLondon

LuckBaby said:


> We aren't going to "try". We are just letting it happen. I don't want us to get into this obsessive baby mindset. If it is meant to be, it is meant to be.
> 
> Wish us luck
> 
> LB

Sounds like you already are!! Good Luck :flower:


----------



## LuckBaby

Um...my tits are HUGE. And my nipples are darker...and um...so is my junk. I feel pretty good. I don't "feel" pregnant though. I was super bloated and realized after drinking some carrot juice last night I was just "backed up" in the plumbing department. TMI probably. But hey, carrot juice works wonders for that...

Oh and I want to sleep all the time, but it could all be massive PMS and finals week. Right? Trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## LuckBaby

Testing today.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Good luck with the ttc. I will be 39 this summer. We have been ttc for one year. This month we start iui and I wish we had been tested earlier because I feel I wasted a year of one of my fertile years left. My advice is to get a sa and monitor ovulation to confirm it. I just hope we have a chance.


----------



## Widget1973

Hi. I am 39 and will be 40 in September. I so thought I was pg last month... my first month TTC but despite being late AF appeared. :cry: hoping for more luck this month but time will tell. It's good to know there are other women my age TTC out there. I certainly don't feel old!!!!


----------



## LuckBaby

Aunt Flow here. Ah well. Onwards!


----------



## Chunhom59

I am going to 36 in June, Good luck!


----------



## LuckBaby

Two Week Wait round two...I don't feel pregnant. Ahhhhh well we are still having fun. Going to try four or five rounds before we start looking for help I think.


----------



## Spockette

Good luck. It's wonderful to hear you're having fun TTCing but I was advised by my Gyn not to have sex everyday but to do it every other day.....But as you are having a great time, I would jut do what you're doing :thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:wohoo: Yipee!! :happydance:

IUD removed today!!

So happy excited but a bit scared too
Doctor was a bit negative due to my age (39 gonna be 40 in July)

Anyways :happydance::happydance: Time to get making a baby! Yay!


----------



## faithrainbow

I was sure I had conceived my first month off the Nuva Ring, but I think it was just my body re-adjusting to unsuppressed life. Get much more soreness in the nipples than I did on BC. I'm 37. Have been apart from my DH for the last couple of months, but we'll be together again for my next cycle. Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## ragae32

good luck


----------



## LuckBaby

After a year and a half of trying...and actually not really "trying" trying, I am seven weeks pregnant! Naturally, no help, at 41. Holy moley! We had kinda given up! But yay!:happydance:


----------



## vermeil

LuckBaby said:


> After a year and a half of trying...and actually not really "trying" trying, I am seven weeks pregnant! Naturally, no help, at 41. Holy moley! We had kinda given up! But yay!:happydance:

WOO HOO! Congratulations!


----------



## Warby

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## JazzyBelles

*congratulations*


----------



## 5drops

Congratulations


----------



## Jen727BF

Congrats!!


----------

